# R.A.T. 7 Problem



## bruderbethor (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo liebes Forum,

leider will meine heiß geliebte R.A.T. 7 nach Windoof 7 Pro. x64 neuinstallation nichtmehr so wie ich das will. Der so genannte "Precisions Aim" Knopf funktioniert nichtmehr. Er soll eigentlicj live die DPI Zahl senken um ein ruhigeres ziehlen zu ermöglichen. Ich habe mich sehr daran gewöhnt und kann kaum noch ohne  Der neueste Traiber ist Drauf und alle anderen Tasten und Funktionen arbeiten einwandfrei. Wenn ich die Taste mit einer anderen Funktion belge funktioniert auch diese. Ein defekt der Taste kann somit ausgeschlossen werden. Kann mir bitte jmd. sagen wie ich dieser Teste wieder den "Precision Aim" zuweise. Ich bin schon halb wahnsinnig ... 

Danke


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

Bei meiner Rat 9 kann ich den Aim-Button garnicht mit etwas anderem belegen?! ö..Ö (Oder mein treiber ist vlt zu alt)

Installier den Treiber einfach nochmal neu und probiere einen anderen USB-Port aus. Vlt ist etwas bei der Installation schief gegangen.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Dezember 2013)

Vielen dank erstmal 
Könnte schon sein dann besteht mein Problem aber leider bei 4 USB Ports und gefühlten 12 Neuinstallationen ... Schade vorher war alles gut 

komisch ich weiß echt nichtmehr weiter...


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

Wird die rat 7 denn auch von windows auch als solche erkannt? Hast du den treiber herunter geladen oder von cd installiert?

Edit: Hast du den Regler für den Aim auch weit genug herunter gedreht, damit es auch einen Unterschied macht? ^^ Blöde Frage, aber muss sein


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Dezember 2013)

Die R.A.T. 7 wird im Gerätemanager als solche erkannt und wenn ich sie deaktivere, dann ist die Maus auch tot. Man kann also davon ausgehen, dass sie korrekt installiert ist. Ich habe auch die Treiberaktualisierung im Gerätemanager durchgeführt und den neuesten "gedownloadeten" Traiber ausgewählt. Der Traiber kommt aus dem Netz, da keine Traiber CD bei der Maus dabei war. Ich stehe leider zur Zeit etwas auf Kriegsfuß mit der "lieben" Elektronik. Wenn du noch einen guten Tipp hast immer her damit  Ein älterer Traiber wäre auch super 

mfg


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich habe die treiber von der cd genommen. Wenn du andere Geräte von Madcatz/saitek hast, versich mal die treiber(cd). Das ist ein Multitreiber für alle geräte und eine multisoftware zur programmierung.


----------



## bruderbethor (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab leider keine anderen MadCatz / Saitek Produkte. Aber ich habe auch vor der Neuinstallation die Treiber aus dem Netz verwendet. Es ist eben verblüffend, dass soweit ich es testen konnte alle anderen anderen Funktionen in Ordnung sind nur eben diese eine nicht  Muss man diese Funktion irgendwie noch einemal aktivieren? Also davon abgesehen, dass man den Traiber installiert und die entsprechende Software und dies dann bei "Einstellungen" einstellt (Bsp. 50% der üblichen DPI Zahl).


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2013)

Könnte einfach der Knopf gestorben sein?  

Ansonsten, hast du schon mal neugestartet, oder die Maus neu eingestöpselt?  Die Software hat durschnittlich alle paar Monate mal Aussetzer ...


----------



## bruderbethor (31. Dezember 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Könnte einfach der Knopf gestorben sein?
> 
> Ansonsten, hast du schon mal neugestartet, oder die Maus neu eingestöpselt?  Die Software hat durschnittlich alle paar Monate mal Aussetzer ...


 
Anstrengend ... hast du was gelesen von dem was ich geschrieben habe ? Soll nicht überheblich klingen eher traurig, da das anscheinend nicht der Fall ist ! Der Knopf geht mit anderen Funktionen einwndfrei. 4 USB Ports getestet ...


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

Meld mich nach erfolgreicher Nachtschicht zurück ^^.

Was mir noch einfällt... Da die Programmiersoftware Geräteübergreifend ist, würde ich als letztes mal schauen ob man die Software eines anderes Madcatz gerätes herunterläd und die mal probiert.


----------



## bruderbethor (31. Dezember 2013)

Das habe ich in der Tat noch nicht versucht und werde das heute gleich mal machen, danke


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2013)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Anstrengend ... hast du was gelesen von dem was ich geschrieben habe ? Soll nicht überheblich klingen eher traurig, da das anscheinend nicht der Fall ist ! Der Knopf geht mit anderen Funktionen einwndfrei. 4 USB Ports getestet ...


 
Sorry, habs wirklich überlesen. 


@Deeron: Wenn die Software übergreifend wäre, würde es ja nichts bringen sie für ein  anderes Gerät zu holen  

Aber sie ist nicht übergreifend, zumindest bei mir nicht.  (hab eine RAT7 Contagion)



Laut hersteller ist das ein Problem bei alten Treibern gewesen, der mittlerweile behoben ist. 


Hast du bei der Treiberneuinstallation auch die Profile mit erneuert?


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

Ok aber die Konfigurationssoftware ist zumindest geräteübergreifwnd. Und genau die hat das Problem gemacht. 
Warum sie dann von einem anderen gerät nehmen? Vielleicht hat Madcatz beim Upload geschlampt und einen Fehlerhaften für die rat hochgeladen.


----------



## Stryke7 (31. Dezember 2013)

Deeron schrieb:


> Ok aber die Konfigurationssoftware ist zumindest geräteübergreifwnd. Und genau die hat das Problem gemacht.
> Warum sie dann von einem anderen gerät nehmen? Vielleicht hat Madcatz beim Upload geschlampt und einen Fehlerhaften für die rat hochgeladen.


 
Ist schon eine etwas verzweifelte Erklärung, wäre aber möglich  
Sonst fällt mir gerade auch nichts mehr ein ...


----------



## bruderbethor (31. Dezember 2013)

Ja die Profile und einstellungen habe ich auch erneuert. Und wenn ich der "Zielkreutztaste" z.B. Den Buchstaben "a" zuweise kann ich diesen mittels der Taste auch schreiben. Aber wenn ich nichts programiere hat die Taste keinen Precision Aim :-/ ich weiß auch nicht ob ich den noch einmal expliziet drauf programmieren muss ?! Ist zu lang her aber ich hab jetzt sicher schon 3h vor dem doofen Programm gesessen ... 

Naja ich wünsche euch erstmal einen guten rutsch.

mfg
Ben


----------



## bruderbethor (2. Januar 2014)

Danke Stryke7 deine Softwar funzt !!! Jippie  Vielen Dank


----------



## Stryke7 (2. Januar 2014)

bruderbethor schrieb:


> Danke Stryke7 deine Softwar funzt !!! Jippie  Vielen Dank


 
Das freut mich   Dann hat sich wohl wirklich ein Bug eingeschlichen


----------

